# Hawaii Scrambles



## Tom Smart (Jan 13, 2018)

Yo, @Don Ratcliff 



 

You can come out now...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 13, 2018)

I live next to Trump tower in Waikiki, for about 20 minutes this morning I was resigned to my demise. There has been training and warnings for months and today "this is not a drill" scared the crap out of me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 14


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 13, 2018)

Apparently some stooge pushed the wrong button on a shift change....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 13, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I live next to Trump tower in Waikiki, for about 20 minutes this morning I was resigned to my demise. There has been training and warnings for months and today "this is not a drill" scared the crap out of me.


Next to Trump Tower!? Gotta be a bomb shelter there you can get into.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 13, 2018)

Yep, that's what happened. For 20 minutes after the alert I watched the sky and seriously thought I was done. It was a little creepy knowing I could do nothing to save myself. Glad Maya was on the mainland.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 13, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> Next to Trump Tower!? Gotta be a bomb shelter there you can get into.


From the time of the launch we will have 15 minutes before it goes off. There's not enough time to find shelter here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 13, 2018)

Maya bring more wood back for all us WB'ers?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 13, 2018)

Man thats crazy....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 13, 2018)

Glad you're still here with us!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 13, 2018)

Thank you @rocky1 It was a feeling I could not explain. When I found out some jackhole hit the wrong button I wanted to choke that MF'er out. People were running down the street. I got dressed, grabbed every weapon I have in case I survived the blast. I didn't want to look for anything in the rubble. Then just waited in an strange calm.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Tony (Jan 14, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Thank you @rocky1 It was a feeling I could not explain. When I found out some jackhole hit the wrong button I wanted to choke that MF'er out. People were running down the street. I got dressed, grabbed every weapon I have in case I survived the blast. I didn't want to look for anything in the rubble. Then just waited in an strange calm.



Glad you're okay brother! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 14, 2018)

Glad you are ok ,pretty sure I am not equipped to handle that stress level

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 14, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 14, 2018)

@Don Ratcliff - glad it was just a whoops. Although whoever made that mistake should be required to buy everyone in Hawaii new underwear and pants.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 14, 2018)

You mean shorts and grass skirts....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 14, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Thank you @rocky1 It was a feeling I could not explain. When I found out some jackhole hit the wrong button I wanted to choke that MF'er out. People were running down the street. I got dressed, grabbed every weapon I have in case I survived the blast. I didn't want to look for anything in the rubble. Then just waited in an strange calm.



Not a lot else you can do; drive like hell... but, where you gonna go in Hawaii to get away?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 14, 2018)

We all need to buy Dons Koa and send him a jackhammer to start making a shelter. Or maybe a submarine?

Seriously tho, freaky man... That mad man over there will stop at nothing I'm afraid to say. I know you guys love it there but safety would be my priority...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 14, 2018)

That crazy bastard isn't going to shoot for Hawaii, he knows Trump is going to shoot back, and his only chance is to try and wipe the US out with his first shot. If he pushes the button, it's in-bound mainland, he's not going to waste time with Hawaii. That is the safest place to be, blowing Hawaii out the ocean is just going to get North Korea vaporized without a huge loss to the US. Hard saying what he would target here, were he to select a hard target, but as much noise as they've made about taking out the power grid, that would be the suspect target. Wouldn't need pinpoint accuracy to take it out either.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 14, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> That crazy bastard isn't going to shoot for Hawaii, he knows Trump is going to shoot back, and his only chance is to try and wipe the US out with his first shot. If he pushes the button, it's in-bound mainland, he's not going to waste time with Hawaii. That is the safest place to be, blowing Hawaii out the ocean is just going to get North Korea vaporized without a huge loss to the US. Hard saying what he would target here, were he to select a hard target, but as much noise as they've made about taking out the power grid, that would be the suspect target. Wouldn't need pinpoint accuracy to take it out either.



My guess is his chance of hitting the islands is about as likely as Guam capsizing. He would like to land one in DC but so would a couple billion other folks. Nice ta have friends

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 14, 2018)

All I know is, Don is safe. And that means more to me than anything else.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 15, 2018)

@rocky1 i think his only other choice would be the Left coast...should we chalk that one off as a strategic loss

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 15, 2018)

He could of run to the nearest school and hide under a desk! That's what we were taught in San Antonio in case of atomic attack!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 15, 2018)

@Don Ratcliff all you had to do was get a pair of Miyas red high heels on and stand in the street and close your eyes and say I wanna go back to Kansas 3 times ole yea you will need a dog named Toto as well.
Seriously though all never mind!

Glad you still with us



Rodney

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 15, 2018)

It's too early in the morning to picture Don in high heels.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 15, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> It's too early in the morning to picture Don in high heels.....


Are you suggesting there is a good time of day to picture that?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CWS (Jan 15, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Are you suggesting there is a good time of day to picture that?


@Don Ratcliff When you got the heels on don't forget to click 3 tines. Glad you are safe buddy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 15, 2018)

Thank you, and outside of Rodney and Marc's imagination I don't wear high heels

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 15, 2018)

I seem to recall having drills in school during the Cuban missile crisis, they told us to get under our desk. So @Don Ratcliff if it happens again I'm pretty sure crawling under a table or desk with your weapons will almost certainly save you.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 15, 2018)

I am fairly certain if it does happen I will be close enough to the blast radius to vaporize regardless if I am cowering under our k-mart particle board desk or not.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 15, 2018)

Yes but you'll vaporize knowing you're safe, 'cause the government said so.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 15, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Yes but you'll vaporize knowing you're safe, 'cause the government said so.


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 15, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I am fairly certain if it does happen I will be close enough to the blast radius to vaporize regardless if I am cowering under our k-mart particle board desk or not.



Which is probably better than where I live as we would spend days, weeks, or years waiting for the radiation to get us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 15, 2018)

We already have plenty of radiation around here from Fukushima. Come to think of it, I might be immune enough that if I go get blasted I could become an X-Men or some other super hero.

There is your softball pitch for the day, let the ridiculousness began...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## CWS (Jan 15, 2018)

@Don Ratcliff I think you need to take an iodine tablet every morning and eat spinach. Don't forget the cape. We could call you SUPER DING DON.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 15, 2018)

CWS said:


> @Don Ratcliff I think you need to take an iodine tablet every morning and eat spinach. Don't forget the cape. We could call you SUPER DING DON.


That's what I am called now by my wife... The cape just gets in the way.

Come on people, that was a slow pitch, swing for the fences.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 15, 2018)

From @Tony

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 15, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Are you suggesting there is a good time of day to picture that?



Usually in the afternoon when I need a pick me after things have not gone my way.....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 15, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Thank you, and outside of Rodney and Marc's imagination I don't wear high heels



Oh that's right....Cinderella wears glass slippahs....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 15, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I could become an X-Men or some other super hero.



you mean XXX- Man grasshopper you whack on whack off you slippery fellar you Fukushima!!!!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 15, 2018)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> you mean XXX- Man grasshopper you whack on whack off you slippery fellar you Fukushima!!!!


The level of creativity is astounding... Combining a Vin Diesel and a Ralph Macchio movie to come up with my Super Dude name, you get an A for effort...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 15, 2018)

How about Captain MeteorYoker - harnessing the power of Meteors with my Atomic power. Really people, it is not that hard...

Aaaannndddd GO!


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 15, 2018)

Hey guys, Let's stick to the facts, The Ruby Slippers in Wizard of OZ were NOT high heels. They were a sensible pair of sequin covered Mary Janes. Sheesh. Wear the right shoes for the occasion....

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 15, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> Hey guys, Let's stick to the facts, The Ruby Slippers in Wizard of OZ were NOT high heels. They were a sensible pair of sequin covered Mary Janes. Sheesh. Wear the right shoes for the occasion....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 15, 2018)

Uhmmm... Looks like someone was planning on precisely this occasion!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 15, 2018)

Bwahahahaaaaaa


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 16, 2018)

IS that for the Island version of OZ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 16, 2018)

Well I know I ain't in Kansas anymore and frankly do not want to magically go back. So no, those are the mainland version of just dumb slippas that you can't walk in...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 16, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 16, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 139941


That is more like the technology I imagine they employ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 16, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 139941


Typical government high technology contract - lowest bidder.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

